# "Stratosphere" released on US Cellular as Galaxy Metrix 4G



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

So somehow the Stratosphere was silently re-released on US Cellular as the Galaxy Metrix 4G phone sometime over the last few months (FCC approved in April but still listed as tentative on most sites) and is now on their website for sale for $179 with 2-yr contract, haven't seen anyone mention that and have no idea how long it has been that way but that could have the possibility of opening up some doors for development. I don't have a Craposphere anymore, but thought I would throw this out there for more ambitious people who may not be aware. Hope this info helps someone, somewhere...


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's good. More chance some important piece of code or something will be leaked.


----------

